# Conformation N00b question



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

I m a Conformation Noob, and have quite silly question here. 

I saw on the premium and the application form, the first entry is $xx, additional class entry is $xx

what is "additional class entry of the same dog" for in conformation show?

whats the purpose to enter it? 

I think you have to win both class to go in BoB if you enter the both classes. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

You can enter an additional class if it is offered (non-regular class). You can not enter a 17 month old in 12 to 18 and again in open or am. bred. Does that make sense? If you win the class you entered then you go in for WD or WB. The WD and WB goes in for BOB not the 1st places out of each class. I hope this helps.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you

I see. Does it mean if you have a dog in regular class, u cant put him in lets say Novice and Am-Bred?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought that you technically could enter say a 10 month old dog in 9-12 and Bred By but no one would ever do that because you have to be undefeated in your class to take the points, so would have to win both classes to win the points. If you came in first in 9-12 and 3rd in Bred By you couldn't win the points....am I totally making this up?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That's like if you wanted to enter your dog in a conformation class and an obedience class. One would be the 2nd entry.


----------

